# Gladiator GearTrack vs. GearWall? Which One??



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

I got an email from Gladiator advertising 20% off on a lot of their inventory, so I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on one of their systems to better organize all my lawn care and miscellaneous items in my garage. I'm in the process of custom building two 8ft long 5-shelf storage racks similar to the Husky systems from Home Depot, but I'm wanting to utilize my wall space as best I can so I'm pretty well sold on the Gladiator systems. My only questions is for those who have experience with one or the other, or both, which system do you have and why do you like it? After doing some calculations I've come up with these (sale price) numbers:

*GearWall (50lbs/sqft): *

(2) 12" x 96" panels = 16sqft @ $95.99 = $6/sqft
(2) 12" x 48" panels = 8sqft @ $51.99 = $6.5/sqft

*GearTrack (75lbs/linear ft):*

(2) 6" x 48" panels = 4sqft @ $23.99 = $6/sqft

Given those two options, I would obviously need the hooks and stuff to be able to hang items on the wall

Accessory Starter Kit (4 hooks + basket): $55.99
Accessory Starter Kit Deluxe (18 hooks + basket + 6 bins): $119.99

Then of course they have their turn-key kits, but I've only been able to find the track versions:

GearTrack Pack (incl. 2 GearTrack panels + 8 hooks): $64.99
LawnCare GearTrack Pack (incl, 2 GearTrack panels + 4 large hooks): $69.99

Please let me know your opinions!


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gear Track is cheaper.

GearWall is a cleaner look with more versatility.

I started with the Gear Track but have slowly been converting to the Gearwall. I got the same email and just ordered 3 of the 96" 2-packs.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

jlegs80 said:


> Gear Track is cheaper.
> 
> GearWall is a cleaner look with more versatility.
> 
> I started with the Gear Track but have slowly been converting to the Gearwall. I got the same email and just ordered 3 of the 96" 2-packs.


Great to know I really appreciate the insight. I have a feeling that if I started with the track system I would eventually migrate to the wall just so I have the ability to stack items on top of each other over a wider area, instead of being restricted to the 6" strip


----------



## jlegs80 (Mar 25, 2020)

callmestevee_o said:


> jlegs80 said:
> 
> 
> > Gear Track is cheaper.
> ...


That's ultimately what got me. You can do some shelving or cabinets easily on top of the long handled tools. A lot more flexibility. And it looks cleaner than just adding another strip a few inches higher.


----------



## collinskl1 (6 mo ago)

I have some of both, in different locations with different use cases.

If everything you'll hang will have hooks at the same height in a single line (like a row of shovels or something), gear track will work. You could have a couple rows spaced apart.

If you want to have more things staggered across a broader area, gear wall is probably a better choice. Having flexibility to drop a hook wherever is nice.


----------



## callmestevee_o (Nov 11, 2021)

collinskl1 said:


> I have some of both, in different locations with different use cases.
> 
> If everything you'll hang will have hooks at the same height in a single line (like a row of shovels or something), gear track will work. You could have a couple rows spaced apart.
> 
> If you want to have more things staggered across a broader area, gear wall is probably a better choice. Having flexibility to drop a hook wherever is nice.


Appreciate the input! So for what I had in mind I just wanted an area to longer tools like my blower, trimmer, rakes/shovels/other garden tools, extension cords, etc...

Like I said I'm working on building some custom shelving so I might just end up making my own wall panels as well. Haven't quite yet decided though. I have access to a CNC fiber laser, press brakes, and various types and thicknesses of sheet metal so I might end up making everything myself. I really like the turn key systems Gladiator has though, and considering their sale they have going on I might get at least one of their systems


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have 3 rows of Gear Track spaced about 2' in height going across the walls of my garage. It's more economical that way for me.

I have GearWall over my workbench so I can hang tools in tighter spaces.


----------

